# The mysterious things that only vapers get



## Nightwalker (13/4/16)

So here is the my confusion.
The Griffin has a Bermuda triangle. Every time you fill it up, close the top, the level has mysteriously dropped a bit.
What's your unsolved mysteries?


----------



## DaveH (13/4/16)

Nightwalker said:


> What's your unsolved mysteries?


YOU! 
Dave

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## blujeenz (13/4/16)

Nightwalker said:


> What's your unsolved mysteries?


How they built the The Great Pyramid.

On a side note, my juice level also drops after refill, its the wick and the wicking space taking up new juice inflow. 
I get it a lot on my Kayfun V3 mini because you have to screw down the tank to close off juice flow, once you unscrew the tank to allow juice flow, the internal volume of the tank increases.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Jarred Karp (13/4/16)

It could also probably be the pressure of filling it up with your airflow closed then opening it. It creates a drag downwards because now there is an airspace where there wasn't one before. 

Hope this helped a little! 
Happy vaping! 

Side note : this is an awesome. Tank!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gertvanjoe (13/4/16)

While you are at Bermuda triangle, go read up on it. Very interesting phenomena


----------



## Nightwalker (13/4/16)

blujeenz said:


> How they built the The Great Pyramid.
> 
> On a side note, my juice level also drops after refill, its the wick and the wicking space taking up new juice inflow.
> I get it a lot on my Kayfun V3 mini because you have to screw down the tank to close off juice flow, once you unscrew the tank to allow juice flow, the internal volume of the tank increases.


The Egyptian pyramids are a marvel, but the polish pyramids built by the Funnel Beaker Culture up to 5,000 years ago is a mind boggel


----------



## method1 (13/4/16)

One of the great unsolved mysteries is why people like TFA fruit circles so much

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 6 | Funny 6


----------



## Nightwalker (13/4/16)

gertvanjoe said:


> While you are at Bermuda triangle, go read up on it. Very interesting phenomena


True, I'm a mystery and conspiracy nut


----------



## Nightwalker (13/4/16)

method1 said:


> One of the great unsolved mysteries is why people like TFA fruit circles so much


Havnt tried it yet


----------



## blujeenz (13/4/16)

Nightwalker said:


> The Egyptian pyramids are a marvel, but the polish pyramids built by the Funnel Beaker Culture up to 5,000 years ago is a mind boggel


Your lukewarm response to the Giza pyramids would suggest that you are unaware of the advanced machining used, with on site evidence. 

Internal corners of the granite sarcophagus are perfectly square, discovered by Chris Dunn, the sides are also parallel and optically flat.



Close up of saw marks, possibly feed lines of a power tool.






Found at Chris Dunn's website http://www.gizapower.com/pma/index.htm


----------



## Nightwalker (13/4/16)

blujeenz said:


> Your lukewarm response to the Giza pyramids would suggest that you are unaware of the advanced machining used, with on site evidence.
> 
> Internal corners of the granite sarcophagus are perfectly square, discovered by Chris Dunn, the sides are also parallel and optically flat.
> View attachment 51218
> ...


Now don't get me wrong. I still don't believe that the Egyptian culture of that time had the tools to accurately get those diameters that well that only we have only ourselves has just caught up with. I also lean towards the Baghdad battery as evidence that that power was being used. So it's not a leap to say that their could have been lights on top of the pyramids. And if that's possible, it then could be possible that it was a landing site. As we know from hieroglyphics that planes and people in spacesuits walked among them.
Why I pointed out the other older pyramids, is to show that there's a pattern that can be found.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightwalker (13/4/16)

Also, they tried, and in my opinion, failed at debunking the saw theory buy saying that they had huge saws half in a trench and half above ground to cut with. But the speed and force required to turn the man saws just didn't add up


----------



## Silver (13/4/16)

You guys should try Pyramid from World Wonders 

Hehe

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Nightwalker (13/4/16)

Jarred Karp said:


> It could also probably be the pressure of filling it up with your airflow closed then opening it. It creates a drag downwards because now there is an airspace where there wasn't one before.
> 
> Hope this helped a little!
> Happy vaping!
> ...


Lol. Yes I get that. But the wick is wet. Primed. Fill tank for second time. Bam. Gone again


----------



## Jarred Karp (13/4/16)

Nightwalker said:


> Lol. Yes I get that. But the wick is wet. Primed. Fill tank for second time. Bam. Gone again



Maybe you have a little vaping gnome living in your drip tip then !

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Nightwalker (13/4/16)

Silver said:


> You guys should try Pyramid from World Wonders
> 
> Hehe


I actually am planning to try that range next month. This month is Orion month

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Effjh (13/4/16)

Silver said:


> You guys should try Pyramid from World Wonders
> 
> Hehe

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Nightwalker (13/4/16)

Effjh said:


>


Where is this available


----------



## Andre (14/4/16)

Nightwalker said:


> Where is this available


Only available to Conspiracy Club members. Membership by invitation only.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## AlphaDog (14/4/16)

Nightwalker said:


> So here is the my confusion.
> The Griffin has a Bermuda triangle. Every time you fill it up, close the top, the level has mysteriously dropped a bit.
> What's your unsolved mysteries?


LOL! What I do with the Aromamizer Supreme is:

Close off the juice flow and open the top fill cap
Fill juice to the brim
Close top fill cap again (This is important, if you leave the top cap open while opening juice flow control, it will leak)
Open juice flow and wait about a minute for juice to run down into the juice well and wicks
Close juice flow again
Open top cap and fill it to the brim again
Close top fill cap and open juice flow
This ensures that you get a full tank.
With regards to the pyramid thing, you guys should read Graham Hancock's Fingerprints Of The Gods and his new book Magicians Of The Gods where he theorises that advanced human civilisations are a lot older than modern archaeology states...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz (14/4/16)

Nightwalker said:


> Where is this available


I think they're messing with you and its a @Pixstar photo edit, you cant really fit a conspiracy into a 30ml bottle.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Nightwalker (14/4/16)

AlphaDog said:


> LOL! What I do with the Aromamizer Supreme is:
> 
> Close off the juice flow and open the top fill cap
> Fill juice to the brim
> ...


I tend to agree

Reactions: Like 1


----------

